# Brauche Hilfe ! Bei Geschäftsnamen



## kuzzäng (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute !
Brauche Bitte Eure Hilfe bei der namens findung für mein Tuningteilegeschäft ! 
Ich möchte mich mit einem Tuningteile Versand Selbstständig machen ! Dabei ist es aber schwer einen Namen zu finden der noch nicht vergeben ist !              Gruß Kuzzäng !


----------



## Julian Maicher (8. Januar 2005)

Mla ganz spontan: instyle


----------



## kuzzäng (8. Januar 2005)

Ist auch super !


----------



## kuzzäng (8. Januar 2005)

Ich hatte vorher Namen wie RaceWarsTuning , UltimateTuning , TuningWorld u.s.w. ist aber leider alles schon Vergeben !


----------



## Mamphil (8. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Schreib mal das ganze Fachvokabular / Insiderbegriffe auf und poste sie. Wie nennst du zum Beispiel ein getunetes Auto? Ggf. musst du einfach mal nach Synonymen suchen. Oder überleg dir ne Abkürzung, die du als Wort aussprechen kannst oder eine, die recht Kurz ist...
z. B. WECATUNE (WEb CAr TUNEing, ich weiß, ist nicht so toll  )

Mamphil

EDIT: TTT: tolle Tuning Teile ^^


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Januar 2005)

Für Synonymsuche kann man auch den Thesaurus von Word vergewaltigen. Einfach Wort schreiben und rechte Maustaste und Synonyme anzeigen lassen.


----------

